
Kilroy Is Still Here - lermontov
http://www.theparisreview.org/blog/2015/11/12/kilroy-is-still-here/
======
woodruffw
Fun read. I am of course biased, as I have a collection of Kilroy pictures:
[http://woodruffw.us/media/kilroy/](http://woodruffw.us/media/kilroy/)

------
notzorbo2

      You’re the one who
      must decide who’s
      to live and who’s to die.
      You’re the one who gives his
      body as a weapon of the
      war—and without you all
      this killing can’t go on.
    

That's from the Donovan song "Universal Soldier" (original by Buffy Sainte-
Marie). Looks like some historian published it as a “mystery poem” in the
Smithsonian magazine[1], not realizing it was just quoting song lyrics.

¹ [http://buffysainte-marie.com/?p=809](http://buffysainte-marie.com/?p=809)

------
devnonymous
Nice read ! The author could just as well used code comments as one of the
many examples ;-)

